Ask HN: Is There a Shopify Equivalent for Services/Marketplace? - dinisp
======
provlem
You mean something like - FreelancerCV.com?

Custom Domain-based Service marketplace -

[https://codecanyon.freelancercv.com](https://codecanyon.freelancercv.com)

[https://freelancer.freelancercv.com](https://freelancer.freelancercv.com)

[https://golang.freelancercv.com](https://golang.freelancercv.com)

and so on...

~~~
dinisp
More so a model where if I say own a business, want a pool of independent
contractors I've vetted to view jobs, and give them an opportunity to pick up
and perform a job. Example is something like Handy.com but more niche for a
solo business.

